# Mantis: 12 Keywords of Attack & Defense



## 7starmantis (Dec 4, 2005)

We have a thread on the 12/8 principles of the mantis system, but aside from that there is also this keyword list. I would be interested in seeing the list of keywords used by other mantis system or other 7* schools in general. The list we follow is:

 1.) Ou - Hooking
 2.) Lou - Grabbing
 3.) Tsai Choi - Plucking and Striking
 4.) Kwa - Hanging block and strike
 5.) Diu - Hook (Interception)
 6.) Jun - Forward moving or advance
 7.) Bung - Crushing Downwards
 8.) Da - Hitting or Dodging and Bouncing
 9.) Jim - Contact (To make contact)
10.) Lim - Clinging or sticking
11.) Tib - Tag or tagging
12.) Kao - Leaning

7sm


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 6, 2005)

7-Star,
It has been a long time since I used or even discussed my Praying Mantis background. However I studied 8-step Mantis Kung Fu and remember very clearly the 8 different stances. However I will have to go dig through my notes to look at what is the same or may be different in your list. I know that several are the same. I will go dig up my material and let you know what I find.

_Ginsu_


----------



## mantis (Jul 21, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> We have a thread on the 12/8 principles of the mantis system, but aside from that there is also this keyword list. I would be interested in seeing the list of keywords used by other mantis system or other 7* schools in general. The list we follow is:
> 
> 1.) Ou - Hooking
> 2.) Lou - Grabbing
> ...


quick question now that i am looking at this again: what's the difference between "Ou" hooking and Diu (hooking also). I know you have Diu as interception, but isnt Ou the same?  for example "ou lou choi" (or sap se lo # 8).  
I thought hooking always involves intercepting, yielding, and emptying/redirecting.

thanks


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 22, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> quick question now that i am looking at this again: what's the difference between "Ou" hooking and Diu (hooking also). I know you have Diu as interception, but isnt Ou the same? for example "ou lou choi" (or sap se lo # 8).
> I thought hooking always involves intercepting, yielding, and emptying/redirecting.
> 
> thanks


From my understanding "ou" is hooking while "diu" is the hook, like the dil sau. Hooking (Ou) can be done with or without the dil sua (mantis hand). It is primarily for bringin the opponent into a dangerous zone or area. It can be done on the inside or outside of a punch and can be used while adding pressure to certain points on the opponents body. This is one of the key aspects of the mantis system and in my limited understanding is the beginning of the contact from which grows, the grabbing (lou), sticking, and generally our fighting distance. You can avoid full force and move out of theway of punches, but to really begin your own attack, you must at some point make contact, keep contact, and use said contact to disable the opponent. Hooking (ou) is mainly used for this purpose, so make the contact, and lure the opponent into your area of attack. 

The hook (diu), which is sometimes not included in some schools keyword ofrmula becasue of its confusing with hhoking (ou), can be used for hooking like we talked about with "ou" but can also be used for striking, trapping, and throwing. The reason we include "interception" is that its one of the most important concepts about forming the hook and using it. Basically your wrist makes contact first with an incoming punch, you ride it in its given direction then the hook aides in redirection and/or plucking. Think of Gaut Sau when thinking about the hook. 

Does that make sense?

7sm


----------



## mantis (Jul 24, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> From my understanding "ou" is hooking while "diu" is the hook, like the dil sau. Hooking (Ou) can be done with or without the dil sua (mantis hand). It is primarily for bringin the opponent into a dangerous zone or area. It can be done on the inside or outside of a punch and can be used while adding pressure to certain points on the opponents body. This is one of the key aspects of the mantis system and in my limited understanding is the beginning of the contact from which grows, the grabbing (lou), sticking, and generally our fighting distance. You can avoid full force and move out of theway of punches, but to really begin your own attack, you must at some point make contact, keep contact, and use said contact to disable the opponent. Hooking (ou) is mainly used for this purpose, so make the contact, and lure the opponent into your area of attack.
> 
> The hook (diu), which is sometimes not included in some schools keyword ofrmula becasue of its confusing with hhoking (ou), can be used for hooking like we talked about with "ou" but can also be used for striking, trapping, and throwing. The reason we include "interception" is that its one of the most important concepts about forming the hook and using it. Basically your wrist makes contact first with an incoming punch, you ride it in its given direction then the hook aides in redirection and/or plucking. Think of Gaut Sau when thinking about the hook.
> 
> ...


It does make sense.  It makes sense to get out of the way when getting punched but we still need to make contact (tieh) and keep sticking (nein). That is really good explanation.

What's gaut sau? 
thanks Adam, that's good stuff


----------



## 7starmantis-rshift (Dec 11, 2006)

A Gaut Sau is when you make a mantis hook with your fingers and you pull the person inward with your hook. A little hard to describe...


----------



## mantis (Dec 12, 2006)

Got it, i know what you mean now.
This is your first post, huh?  welcome to MT....


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome 7starmantis - rshift !

Tell us a little about yourself and where nad how you train. I'm always interested to "meet" other 7 star people.

7sm


----------

